
Introducing Key: Crypto You Can Use - keycx
https://medium.com/@KeyCrypto/previewing-key-crypto-you-can-use-21d28be92a9d
======
tshtf
It's great that this uses NaCl and was built in a cabin in the woods in
Vermont, but have any qualified third-parties reviewed this solution?

~~~
keycx
Yes, more info coming soon.

------
mysticaljester
Intriguing. When/where do we learn more?

------
keycx
Happy Safer Internet Day!

